# How do you roll your cords?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you guys roll your cords nicely or is it the tweeker style.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use those reels to wind them up. I work neatly.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Though about how to explain how I roll up cords... Decided I can't.

They're very beat and easily hangable anywhere when I'm done.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't roll my cords, my helper does it !! Lol cords are to be rolled in a large roll and never to be rolled up on your arm or tweeker style


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess I'm for "tweeker" style. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I don't roll my cords, my helper does it !! Lol cords are to be rolled in a large roll and never to be rolled up on your arm or tweeker style


 
I like that, I've never heard it called "tweaker style" but that describes it perfectly. 





Paul


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I like that, I've never heard it called "tweaker style" but that describes it perfectly.
> 
> Paul


I agree but I never heard it rill gear junkie used ..... I hate to see a cord done that way.... I do like the roll up plastic things but they always break in mech and commercial,,, just to rowdy I guess


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Long loops and tied with a ball bungee...

I'd bust heads for arm wrapping one...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I solved the age old tangled extension cord dilemma. I carry a box of 1,000 of these...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I solved the age old tangled extension cord dilemma. I carry a box of 1,000 of these...


I have one of those in my pocket at all times except when it is in use... :thumbup:

More in the truck too, just in case...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I solved the age old tangled extension cord dilemma. I carry a box of 1,000 of these...


Combine it with one of these and you've got power pretty much wherever you go.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I treat my cords with the same amount of care I treat the rest of my tools -- Long loops and a velcro fastener.

I've had the same cords since '99.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Combine it with one of these and you've got power pretty much wherever you go.


*OSHA is looking for you un-grounded cords 2 wire. LOL But in reality ... Plug a cord together the wrap it in long loops pull the double loop through the end. It will never tangle. Now a rope or a chain, put it in a box hand over hand it will never tangle [RE: a fire dept. with a hundred foot rope in a bag you know the kind with a zipper on the bottom for loading, and a grommeted exit hole in the top throw the bag from a 100 ft. up, and the rope comes out the hole untangled*.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Nothin fancy. Bigger, longer cords get rolled in much bigger loops and secured with a couple wraps of electrical tape. These two are brand new and not well trained yet, so they look a bit lumpy still.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I carry extras so I don't have to coil the cords. Just grab the closet one, and throw it back in the pile when done.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I think it's hilarious that there's a thread about this. We plumbers are a special breed.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> I think it's hilarious that there's a thread about this. We plumbers are a special breed.


 It's been a slow couple of days on the Zone.

So slow I actually had to spend time with family and friends.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

If I'm being honest, I've never been accused of wrapping up a cord nicely. I try my best, but when I'm done it still looks like the work of a blind retarded monkey......:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I arm wrap mine, but from my elbow to the tips of my fingers is like 2.5 feet. 

They look good when they are done, and I tight loop the center or top like the pics above. 

I see no gain in long loops, never have. 


I'll never weave a cord either. You got that much time to wrap a cord you're not working.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

futz said:


> Nothin fancy. Bigger, longer cords get rolled in much bigger loops and secured with a couple wraps of electrical tape.
> 
> View attachment 11766


 
Mine look like the red cord.


----------



## OakumJoe (Sep 2, 2011)

> I arm wrap mine, but from my elbow to the tips of my fingers is like 2.5 feet.


Arm wrapping is a crime punishable by getting your butt canned.

To this day I have yet to hire a helper that could wrap an extension cord properly.

There are only 3 ways:

-Reels for the heavy ones.

-"Tweaker" is great because it can roll around in your truck and never tangle but the cord comes out twisty.

-Looping the cord at arms length and watching which way it naturally wants to bend prevents it from twisting up.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

One of my cords is going on 30 years old and it always been wound on my arm, and before me my father wound it on his arm. The other cord I had to replace was due to a fork lift driver thinking it was a good idea to drive over my cord and drag it along for a few feet. They ended up buying me a new 50' 10/3 cord.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I arm wrap mine, but from my elbow to the tips of my fingers is like 2.5 feet.
> 
> They look good when they are done, and I tight loop the center or top like the pics above.
> 
> ...


 The only cords I take the time to weave are my GFCI protected light string cords. Those cost big bucks and I hope I never have to replace them.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Double loop in half for 100' cords. Dare i admit..."tweeker" style. I can roll 

it up in 2 minutes or less.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Double loop in half for 100' cords. Dare i admit..."tweeker" style. I can roll
> 
> it up in 2 minutes or less.


Congrats the first step in getting help is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Double loop in half for 100' cords. Dare i admit..."tweeker" style. I can roll
> 
> it up in 2 minutes or less.


Buzz kill.

Way to go, Cookie.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

OakumJoe said:


> Arm wrapping is a crime punishable by getting your butt canned.


YES!



> To this day I have yet to hire a helper that could wrap an extension cord properly.


True. They have no idea how to do it until you beat it into them... errr... train them. Yeah, that's it. Train them. :laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I have always been curios how to wrap "tweaker" I guess. I wrap mine neatly, if I get to the end and a loop is messed up, I unwrap it until it looks nice, OCD?


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Working on the same system in a basement mech room for the last 3 months re-routing sewer lines, creating a forced main, boiler etc. I wind my cords up on Fridays they may look like tweaked style, I have no excuse. When I did strictly service they were rolled neat after every use.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> I have always been curios how to wrap "tweaker" I guess. I wrap mine neatly, if I get to the end and a loop is messed up, I unwrap it until it looks nice, OCD?


Not at all. A properly coiled cord, rope, or hose can be thrown and will uncoil itself midair, tangle free. A little time spent while rolling up will save a lot of time the next time you need to use that cord/rope/hose next time you need it

The worst is dealing with my 300' safety rope, that thing is a major PITA to roll up, if you don't do it just right it'll turn into a tangled mess that takes half an hour to fix


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I arm wrap mine, but from my elbow to the tips of my fingers is like 2.5 feet.
> 
> I see no gain in long loops, never have.


If you were my employee and I caught you doing that, you'd be fired if I caught you doing it again.....

Wrapping a cord around your arm puts a twist into the cord, ever notice how it wants to tangle itself up when you unroll it?

Wrap it around your arm enough and it becomes a useless tangled mess.....


----------

